# Carro de juguete solar



## Barry (Ene 5, 2007)

Que tal, tengo un duda de como hacer que un carro de control remoto, sirva cuando se le aplica luz, lo que yo pienso es que de donde sale la alimentacion del carro(las pilas) ponerle un fotoresistencia, y obvio que cuando este oscuro no va circular el voltaje y cuando haya luz la corriente y voltaje van a circular, Si puedo hacer esto, de que valor seria la fotoresitencia? hay alguna mejor forma de hacerlo?
Salu2 espero sus respuestas


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 9, 2007)

pues el problema de tu diseño e sque generarias un desperdicio de la bateria, te recomendaria usar en vez de baterias una fotocelda que entrega un voltaje  y por ende una  corriente dependiente de lacantidad deluz que se incida sobre su superficie.. eso sis seria un juguete solar.. alimentado por el sol..


----------



## Barry (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola yamazaki masomenos asi lo tenia pensado, pero la fotocelda seria de 3 volts no? osea para que entrege el mismo voltaje que dos pilas AA,, y la otra cosa seria lo tendria que conectar de adentro del carro vdd? por ejemplo del motor


----------

